# Top 15 Models for Spring-Summer 2012



## benjikan (Dec 20, 2011)

If anyone is interested in seeing Fashion Director Frederique Renaut's Top 15 Model Picks for Spring-Summer 2012, Here is the list and images:

Benjamin Kanarek Blog | Benjamin Kanarek Blog

Happy Holidays


----------

